# Post Your Boat Name/ Main Port



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

I did a search and didn't see a thread on it, so I thought it would be nice to know who's who on the water. 

I'll start:
Angler Management, Harbor Beach


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Boat name: slow poke
port: port sanilac


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Boat name Clifford, if its running, otherwise I take dads boat if hes not using it, Lured Away

Main port, Manistee


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Aquanator, Port Sheldon & Grand Haven.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Guppy. No home port, she's on wheels!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

_"ON POINT_"

Ludington, MI


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bladerunner

Walleye. Detroit, sebewaing, caseville, port austin, grindstone. 

Salmon., muskegon, manistee

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BreakAwayII (Apr 5, 2010)

"Wasted time"
Grand Haven Mi

Time you enjoyed wasting is not Wasted Time


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Fishy Whipped

Detroit river in the spring, Ludington in the fall.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

"Release" - Port Sheldon


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Tingoose

Wherever the fish are bitting

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

Miss Quoted if dad ever gets it out or Fresh Fish
Harbor Beach


----------



## Bedrest2 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bedrest	II
Main port Thomas marine
Aux. Ports from Grind stone to Lexington. Some day want to try the west side

Sent from my Milestone X2


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Here, let me fix this one for you! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:



BreakAwayII said:


> "Wasted time"
> Grand Haven Mi
> 
> Time you enjoyed being wasted is not Wasted Time



Don't have one but a friends boat is named "On the Job", whenever his boss or a client would call inquiring his where abouts he'd always sound very professional and say "I'm on the job"!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Name: Ofishally Broke
Port: My driveway unfortunately. Did manage to sneak off to Manistee this week though.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

"The wife and kids" 

I've spent alot of time with my wife and kids. 

Usually run out of Muskegon


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Boat Name---"Great Laker" Grindstone City and Arcadia


----------



## papabear349 (Feb 27, 2011)

The hardlife

Manistee 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

SalmonBum said:


> _"ON POINT_"
> 
> Ludington, MI


Bill when did you get that beast? I was drooling over it last week when I was in Ludville, had no idea that was your rig.....I was looking for your old boat when I was up there. I would have called you but I dropped my phone in Erie in the spring and lost all my contacts....that is one fine machine my friend!


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Gill'in Time Lexington mi


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

